# Most unusual picture Poll



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Please post who you voted for!
There are to many people to put in the poll, so just post who's pic. you think should win. 
Cwgrlup85
Twilightarabians
roro
jody111
crazychester
hollybee
iridehorses
heybird
M2twisted
thatgirlsacowboy
disneycowgirl1901
justdressageit
Nuttysaddler
AlmagroN
boxer
Here is the picture thread
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/most-unusual-picture-35278/
And I just wanted to say everyone had GREAT pics! I was very impressed with some of the photography!
Have fun judging!


----------



## trashcanchaser (Sep 21, 2009)

hollybee. all of the are pretty cute but i would have to say that it is the most unusual!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

AlmagroN's "dead" poney looks like a winner to me.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, thank you for your votes
Hollybee 1
AlmagroN 1


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

AlmagroN


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

fire eyes


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Cwgrlup85
Twilightarabians
roro
jody111
crazychester
hollybee- 1
iridehorses
heybird
M2twisted
thatgirlsacowboy
disneycowgirl1901
justdressageit
Nuttysaddler
AlmagroN- 2
boxer

(I could be wrong, but I don't think Fire eyes posted one, that picture justdressage it's)


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

thatgirlsacowboy all the way! haha


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Cwgrlup85
Twilightarabians
roro
jody111
crazychester
hollybee- 1
iridehorses
heybird
M2twisted
thatgirlsacowboy- 1
disneycowgirl1901
justdressageit
Nuttysaddler
AlmagroN- 2
boxer


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

roro...great [email protected]


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Nutty saddler


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

thatgirlsacowboy!! love the inner bunny!


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

come on guys !! get voting !!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Cwgrlup85-
Twilightarabians-
roro-1
jody111-
crazychester-
hollybee- 1
iridehorses-
heybird-
M2twisted-
thatgirlsacowboy- 2
disneycowgirl1901-
justdressageit-
Nuttysaddler-1
AlmagroN- 2
boxer -


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

hollybee said:


> come on guys !! get voting !!


 
YEP!! Get VOTING PEEPS!!!


Voting will end Oct. 2


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

boxer lol!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

Almagron definatly, this is a "dead" winner


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Almagron ...but JDI's pic is CRAZY!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

hollybee


----------

